# DIM (did it myself) Halter :)



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

so i have finally finished making my rope halter!!! and it turns out it DOES fit Angel  the side looks the same as the noseband, but it got a little twisted  if i had the money to [waste] on another, then i would do one with neon orange to put over the bridles for hunting season 

on Angel


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

I really like that! How did you do that?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome!! I'd love to make one of those (in black and red) for my boy!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

I like the colors.they really pop  good job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow! That looks great! I love the colors too. :smile:


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks! I will post how to do it later when I get home 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

*not mine*


part one





part 2





i currently cant find any instruction on how to do the noseband braiding, but i can alway get pics


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 2, 2011)

Great job!!!


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

pics for the two color noseband will be up friday, saturday the latest!!

if you plan on making a halter, make sure the left side of the rope is a few feet longer than the right (unlike the video). if i have done that the band behind the ears wouldnt have to be trimmed and it would have been 2 pieces of rope!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks so much! You're awesome!!!


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

ok so i finally got some pics!! i think i used 5 1/2 feet of paracord for the nose band, i KNOW i used 5 1/2 feet for the sides of the halter. there are many websites to get 550 paracord, i reccemend getting 50-100 feet to use for more projects  you can also get 16 ft lengths at ac moore and michaels craft stores.

ok i used a scrap of the halter rope to show how to do the nose band and the sides.

1. you want to put the two pieces of rope through like this









2. start with the lefthand side and bring it OVER-under[halter rope]-over (if you start with it under, it wont look the same, so keep this in mind!)









3. tighten and push to the top to hold the ends in









4. now take it again and go UNDER-over[halter rope]-under. tighten.









5. take right side and remember to always start with OVER. over-under[halter rope]-over. tighten.









6. UNDER-over[halter rope]-under. tighten.









7. when you get as many knots in as you can between the 2 noseband knots, you want to cut close (as pictured) and you want to take a lighter and melt the ends enough that you can press them against the lighter and they will flatten. i will post a link because the editing is not showing with the pic :/
DSCN3844.jpg Photo by thepetbarn | Photobucket

SHOW ME YOUR HALTERS!!!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

wow that looks Great.
I am gonna show this to my Daughter she would be able to do this. yours does look wonderful!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for this!!!


----------



## CupidsBlessing (Jun 25, 2011)

I want to try now!


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

make sure to post pics of them on your horse!!


----------

